# Lil frogs...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, this morning at the LFS, I saw little white frogs swimming around in a tank. They dun look like used for food. Curious, I am. So I wonder if they live completely underwater and what they eat? I think they're cool for betta's roommates, rite?
Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

look on its feet, if they have claws, its an african albino clawed frog... these frogs are by no means "fish safe" when they get older.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Other dwarf frogs should be good for fish to be with right?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

dwarfs are fine, some people like osteo will argue that their waste is toxic to fish but she has yet to bring evidence to her arguement.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol. We'll have to see.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks... But do they live completely under water?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

dwarfs are purely aquatic... they do come up for air, but don't need land to survive.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow cool! Better purchase some for my betta tanks... ahh how's the care? Can my parents do all the ccare while I'm away
Thanks you guys are really helpful!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

feed em bloodworms, not a very "high" maintainence pet


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I think I might have to look into these guys, they look really neat.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have five African Dwarf Frogs along with a few mystery snails and 2 clown plecos. Of all my 11 tanks this is the one that needs the most care. Lots of poop in this tank and I do a 90% water change weekly and still hardly ever get even most of the poop.These frogs will get along with many small fish given a large, shallow aquarium. 20 gal long would be fine with a few ADFs and a few small tetras etc. As long as there is not too much competion for the blood worms (live essential for the frogs and they are not too smart or fast in catching their food, but tetras ignore food that hits the gravel, therefore a good combo) or some fish that are mostly or all herbivores, i.e small plecos like BN or rubberlips or otos.
I also wonder where the myth of frogs being poisonous to fish comes from. Do they not share the same rivers and lakes in the wild? How do the fish there survive? I would like to see some proof of that. I have read this theory more then once and find it hard to believe, since my plecos are just fine with the ADFs even with a weekly 90% water change and that is not usually a recommendation often found, but looking at the poop in the tank, well, very needed.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

maybe he means these guys http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Frog,%20Indonesian.htm

they are around vietnam I think.

I have a dwarf frog. they will not eat your fish, but can be a pain to feed.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info, about


> I also wonder where the myth of frogs being poisonous to fish comes from. Do they not share the same rivers and lakes in the wild? How do the fish there survive? I would like to see some proof of that. I have read this theory more then once and find it hard to believe, since my plecos are just fine with the ADFs even with a weekly 90% water change and that is not usually a recommendation often found, but looking at the poop in the tank, well, very needed.


I really think in the wild it's all better cause they have a bigger environments, more species and stuff and the water is moving all the time.
Shev, I dunno, the frogs I saw dun have back pattern, it's a solid color...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In my own experience, fish whizz is definately toxic to frogs, and frog waste is very toxic to other frogs. Frog poo bad for fish? Well, it certainly can't be good for them, right?
I had an outdoor pool get lain to waste this year when a bunch of toads laid eggs in it. Almost all the plants and fish died when the tadpoles got a half-inch long, and the pool is a giant green bowl of goo now, waiting for a complete overhaul.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My ADFs provided me with some eggs. I moved them into a different tank where they hatched into tadpoles. Once the first one died after 3 weeks (unknown causes) the rest followed within one day.
Maybe tadpoles do give off toxic substances.
But my 5 ADFs and 2 plecos and several mystery snails live happily in my 15 gal tank and have done so for a long time with the weekly 90% water change. I totally believe that some fish and frogs can be kept together but you have to do the water changes religiously to succeed. I would not miss a week.
BTW I use a water purification system and the water is safe from the tap so it is easy to do the water changes. The temps are easy to match. My fish have had no problems with it so far.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think tadpoles or the larval stage of amphibians produce ammonia but aquatic frogs produce urea. then the urea decomposes into ammonia. just another toxic step in the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bingo. 
It takes a lot of frogs, or at least a few pretty big ones, to kill your fish with nitrogenous waste, but it might not take as many as you'd expect, depending on too many variables to bother tracking. All in all, fish & frogs can live together under reasonable circumstances, but don't push your luck. Dwarf frogs pose no threat in most cases, but Xenopus and other larger aquatic frogs can be a real problem, even if only by trying to eat your fish.


----------

